# A very important fact



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Talk Classical is older than Alma Deutscher. Discuss.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Pierre Boulez is one year older than Queen Elizabeth II, does that mean he is the reptilian mother?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Most things are older than us


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Classical music is also older than Monteverdi, although that is not quite so well-known a fact.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> Classical music is also older than Monteverdi, although that is not quite so well-known a fact.


I'm quite convinced that many of those who love classical music aren't even aware that it's older than Vivaldi, Bach and Handel.

"The Lives of the Great Composers" by Harold Schonberg, while its first chapter is dedicated to Monteverdi (nothing earlier), it then goes straight to Bach in the next chapter, Handel in the next chapter and then by the 4th chapter he's already on Gluck, and then Haydn.

No mention of Rameau, Scarlatti (Alessandro was a very important composer in the development in opera, while Domenico is very important in the development of instrumental sonata form), CPE Bach....not to mention ANY of the great composers before Monteverdi. Quite a shame if you ask me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Classical music is also older than Monteverdi, although that is not quite so well-known a fact.


Tonality, however, is not as old as Monteverdi.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Percussion music is likely older than everything.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

violadude said:


> Percussion music is likely older than everything.


Older than vocal music?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Older than vocal music?


I'm not sure, but I would guess it is. Hitting things to general feeling of a beat seems a lot more primitive to me than making relatively musical vocal sounds.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is older than Alma Deutscher. Discuss.


You are older then all of us


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

violadude said:


> Hitting things to general feeling of a beat


That's probably the one type of music that truly is atonal. Hence, atonality is older than tonality.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is older than Alma Deutscher. Discuss.


And sometimes not as mature.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> And sometimes not as mature.


This is probably the wisest thing anyone has ever posted on Talk Classical.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Anyone who says we're immature here is a big Poopy Pants!ut:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I am older than Alma Deutscher.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Tonality, however, is not as old as Monteverdi.


Tonality doesn't exist.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

What if Alma is secretly wanting to bring forth The End Of The World As We Know It? Would it be called...*Alma*geddon?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am older than Alma Deutscher.


So is my underwear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

science said:


> Classical music is also older than Monteverdi, although that is not quite so well-known a fact.


The first use of "classical music" in English (in print) was 1835. The first use of "classical music" in any language was in Germany in 1810. Then a lot of stuff from before 1810 was retrofitted to the new term. And not all at once, either. But you knew those facts, too, didn't you? And just wanted to watch me ride one of my hobby horses, huh?

Yee Haw!! (I say that knowing that "hobby horse" is older than the wild wild west.)

Another hobby horse of mine is "the three B's." Mention the three B's sometime. You'll see. Clippedy clop clippedy clop. It will happen.:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am older than Alma Deutscher.


Yeah, but not by much!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is older than Alma Deutscher. Discuss.


Thank you for making me aware of Alma Deutscher. It will be interesting to see how she develops as composer.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

some guy said:


> The first use of "classical music" in English (in print) was 1835. The first use of "classical music" in any language was in Germany in 1810. Then a lot of stuff from before 1810 was retrofitted to the new term. And not all at once, either. But you knew those facts, too, didn't you? And just wanted to watch me ride one of my hobby horses, huh?
> 
> Yee Haw!! (I say that knowing that "hobby horse" is older than the wild wild west.)
> 
> Another hobby horse of mine is "the three B's." Mention the three B's sometime. You'll see. Clippedy clop clippedy clop. It will happen.:lol:


http://www.talkclassical.com/30121-three-bs.html?highlight= ?

We now know the very important fact that some guy is horse-crazy which, incidentally, is apparently a movie rating 68% in rottentomatoes.com. I probably don't like it.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Talk Classical is older than Alma Deutscher. Discuss.


A very interesting fact too, I didn't realize that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I am older than Alma Deutscher.


OK. Hands up anyone here who isn't older than Alma Deutscher? Anyone...?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

some guy said:


> "the three B's." Mention the three B's sometime.


Bameau, Bonteverdi and Bivaldi?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> OK. Hands up anyone here who isn't older than Alma Deutscher? Anyone...?


...by less than five years?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

What if we took Alma Deutscher, Alma Mahler, Alma Moodie, Alma Cogan, Alma Lynn-Cook and just about every other famous person with the given name "Alma" and fused them all together into one huge mega-Alma? Would it be...an *Alma*gam?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ...by less than five years?


You're in luck! I have just been informed that Talk Classical has opened up a day care centre just for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

MacLeod said:


> Bameau, Bonteverdi and Bivaldi?


Really? I always thought it meant Bach, Beethoven and Mozart.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bozart, commonly misspelt Boozart by those who love their booze.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well M and B are both voiced bilabial occlusives, so it's not such a stretch to treat them as the same sound.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Bozart? .


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Bahler? Bessaien? Brahbs?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Meethoven? Beercat?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Belvyn Mragg?


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> Bozart? .


Are you really H. L. Mencken?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> Bozart? .


First name, Humvhrey


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Bameau, Bonteverdi and Bivaldi?


Meethoven, Mach, Mandel.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Ohes? Tub8 uo miuch emsharitiru ma shimsh.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Alba Beutschber. 
I win.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is a not-so-well-known fact that there are actually 5 B's ... at least according to Herbert Howells - Bublum, Bartholomew, Blissy, Bunny & Benjee


----------

